# برامج إختبار صيانة شاشات الكمبيوتر



## مـحـمدالجندى (10 يوليو 2008)

*

*
*برامج إختبار صيانة شاشات الكمبيوتر*
*

*
*البرنامج الأول / disptest[/URL]*
*

*
*البرنامج الثانى / Monitor_test[/URL]*
*

*
*وهذان البرنامجين لجميع شاشات الكمبيوتر*
*

*
*البرنامج الثالث / لصيانة شاشة نوكيا *
*nokia-monitor-test[/URL]*
*

*
*

*
*البرنامج الرابع / لصيانة شاشة NEC*
*NEC Monitor Test[/url]*
*

*​







مهندس/محمد الجندى​


----------



## ahmedfa (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علىالبرنامج


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركه


----------



## smb797 (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mmbmmb (5 مارس 2009)

:6::59:شكرا شكر شكرا


----------



## bahaalamin (15 يوليو 2009)

ما قصرتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## mkm005 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج وجاري التجربة


----------



## ابووليد كمبيوتر (29 مارس 2010)

لكم الشكر علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## zeid25 (29 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## mmaee87 (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكورو لكن هناك مشاكل بالروابط


----------

